# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Esta noche, quedada en Tres Cantos (Incluye Crónica)

## Patrick I. O'Malley

Como ya se ha anunciado en distintos hilos, esta noche hay 'akelarre' en Tres CAntos.

La cita será en la taberna irlandesa Friends del Centro Comercial de Tres Cantos (Donde el 'Carrefú')

He reservado algo de sitio y nos recibirán con los brazos abiertos y., lo que es mejor, los grifos de Guinness a punto.

La cita es a las 21:00 horas en la puerta del Friends (o del Lizarrán, que están juntitos)

Nos vemos

PD: Ella, si te animas contacta con Miguel Díaz, que vive por tu zona y te traerá encantado.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¡Saca fotos!

Por favor  :Smile1:

----------


## eidanyoson

(¡¡¡Ay dios mío, que no sé donde me estoy metiendo!!!)

----------


## magomago

Eso,eso y de paso podeis grabar con camara de video los juegos y colgarlos en Youtube para disfrute de todo el foro.

----------


## zarkov

Para disfrute...

Para escarnio querrás decir.


Yo aviso, tengo registrada mi imagen y no doy derecho a su uso.

Con hacer el ridículo para unos pocos ya tengo bastante.

----------


## ExTrEm0

Queremos vídeos. No aceptamos escusas. Lo dice una persona a la cual aún no le han corregido ninguna falta ortográfica  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Damael

> Queremos vídeos. No aceptamos *excusas*. Lo dice una persona a la cual aún no le han corregido ninguna falta ortográfica  :D  :D  :D


¿Lo decías en serio o era broma?

----------


## BusyMan

Sólo decir que algunos cerramos el bar a las 4 de la mañana....

Y los que empezamos con las cervezas a las 3 de la tarde ahora nos arrepentimos.


Ah, sí, la magia bien, gracias.

----------


## zarkov

Alguno no hacía más que romper cartas. Ahora me lo explico.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Bueno, crónica, lo que se dice crónica poco se puede hacer.

Podemos empezar con que a la hora anunciada comenzaron a llegar los asistentes, salvo el ruso, su hija y Eidan, que llevaban allí desde el jueves   :Wink:  .

Mientras esperábamos a algún miembro más, Eidan nos deleitó a los otros seis con su espectáculo del 'boli' en medio del centro comercial. Aseguro que hubo miradas de los transeuntes (pero me niego a comentar lo que se deducía de ellas, para no herir la sensibilidad del pobre Eidan).

Tras el general disfrute 'boligrafil' nos metimos en la taberna irlandesa y comenzó a fluir.. la Guinness. Luego, poco a poco apareció la magia, la  mesa se inundó de barajas, monedas y tapetes y nos pusimos 'manos a la obra'.

(ANUNCIO: aprovecho para comentar que Mr. Poza se trajo de Vitoria unos tampetes 'mini' estupendos para llevar a cualquier sitio y que valen para magia de cerca, monedas, micromagia... Si os interesan enviadle un MP)

Hay que reconocer que Ángela Zarkova (obviamente, la hija del ruso que, obviamente también, sale a madre. Es que es guapa   :Lol:  ) no se animó a hacer ningún juego. No, no era timidez, es que sabía que su padre iba a tener su 'bautismo de naipes' y no quería hacerle de menos....  :Wink:  Eso sí, compartió con Busy y Miguel una sesión de comentario de técnicas que demostraba que la chica sabe de esto (si me apuráis, más que su padre... jejeje). 

Por cierto, Eidan aportó un interesante putno de vista sobre el cambio de planos en la Elmsey y Busy 'parió' una bobada (que no lo es, ni mucho menos) con la Elmsey que es un hallazgo (No tenemos noticias de que nadie lo haya hecho antes)

Y llegó el momento. El amigo Zarkov nos hizo un juego que el llamó 'completo' Y es que tenía de todo, con una culminación de predicción. Si bien el juego es, como todos, mejorable, he de decir que fue un gusto verle. Esutvo bastante calmado, considerando que Miguel Díaz le estaba grabando y que tenía a su lado a Busy escrutando la jugada. La presentación fue bastante fluída y sus maneras al manejar la baraja eran bastante delicadas y suaves (Vamos, que no era una sobacartas ni un estrujabarajas). Muy bien.

Aprovecho para comentar que el muy c#br#n se ha pasado todo el verano ensayando florituras con el único y ruin fin de dejarme en evidencia.  :evil: 

Por otro lado Eidan ejecutó varias payas.. perdón, rutinas cargadas de humor tanto con cartas como con monedas. La verdad es que sorprendió que entre las chanzas que hacía se veían pases auténticamente buenos. Magia y risa, buena combinación.

Estuvo Beltrán, que vino desde Colmenar, aunque estuvo demasiado tiempo ni nos ejecutó rutina alguna. Otra vez será.

Obviamente Carlos Vinuesa acaparó la atención (esta vez con una rutina de peones), Mr. Poza nos maravilló con su reconocida habilidad con las monedas y las cartas y Busy... bueno, el tío hizo gala de su poderío económico cortando cartas como el que pela pipas.

Miguel Díaz intentó hacer varias rutinas (o tenía los dedos dormidos o la cerveza el había perjudicado bastante) con éxito alterno.

Un servidor... bueno, se hizo lo que se pudo. Al menos conseguí alguna foto recuerdo.

De lo que pasó a partir de la 1:30 de la madrugada.. bueno, que lo cuenten los que se quedaron.


(Iré poniendo fotos cuando domine lo del tamaño)

----------


## zarkov

> he de decir que fue un gusto verle. Estuvo bastante calmado, considerando que Miguel Díaz le estaba grabando y que tenía a su lado a Busy escrutando la jugada. La presentación fue bastante fluída y sus maneras al manejar la baraja eran bastante delicadas y suaves (Vamos, que no era una sobacartas ni un estrujabarajas). Muy bien.


El gusto fue de los dos   :Oops:  , bribón.
Lo que no ha contado O'Malley ha sido el ir y venir de bocadillos y pintas durante el pequeño juego, no sabía si dar un mordisco o revelar la predicción. Me divertí mucho y tengo que agradecer la atención y santa paciencia de las personas que allí estaban. Por cierto, que muchas gracias a todos por acogerme y por permitirme compartir mesa y tapete (contactar con Poza sobre los tapetes que ha traído, muy importante) con personas de las que a cada minuto se aprende un carajal. El Gang del Lizarrán es un grupo muy, pero que muy abierto y cordial. No es fácil hoy en día contactar con personas que son auténticos desconocidos y que parezcan tus compañeros de farra de toda la vida.
De allí me tendrán que echar con agua caliente.

Aprovecho la ocasión para recomendar a todo el que pueda que se relacione con otras personas que compartan su misma afición, la magia. Se aprende, se perfecciona y sobre todo se pasa de fábula.

P.D. Sobre las fotos en las que aparezco y que pondrá omaller, supongo, decir que no estaba maquillado para el evento, con lo que quizás se pueden aprovechar para poner al espantapájaros más cercano en la cara. Eficacia 100%.
Ignoto: en la próxima le hago el empalme a omaller, sin falta.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Cierto lo de los bocadillos. La camarera escogió el peor momento para venir.. pero se disfrutó (de los bocatas y de la magia del ruso).


Pongo una primera foto de prueba.

----------


## BusyMan

Me has sacado las manos antinaturales a propósito cabrito  :x

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Va a ser eso...   :Lol:

----------


## zarkov

No se ve bien la marca de la cerveza

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Más del ruso.

----------


## eidanyoson

Coincido con Zarkov en que se siente uno como en casa. Es cierto que a mi tampoco es que me haga falta mucho para eso, pero vamos, me lo pasé pero que muy bien.
 Lo que no sé es de donde el iralndés se ha sacado lo de los pases buenos, se ve que la Guinnes ya empezaba a hacerse notar jejeje.
 A mi me gustó mucho el juegus interruptus de presentación que lo sepas ruso (aunque pienso que la carta de cartas sobra).
 bueno, que como no digan nada me apuntaré más veces (aunque a la próxima os cobro la gasolina malandrines).

 Por cierto, Bussy es un crack de los juegos automáicos  8-) y aún así, falla juas juas juas.

----------


## zarkov

> A mi me gustó mucho el juegus interruptus de presentación que lo sepas ruso (aunque pienso que la carta de cartas sobra).


Se agradece (lo de la carta era una pequeña broma, pero es que tengo un sentido del humor más raro...). Es anticlimático como dijo Busy. Me lo tuvo que repetir porque no le entendía (lo del clímax lo tenía claro, pero "anticlimático" no lo había oído nunca).

Y si alguien quiere saber algo de magia callejera, que venga Eidan a hacer la rutina del boli (y la gente ya lo creo que le miraba para bien).

----------


## ExTrEm0

Joder, y yo aquí, en Las Palmas, sólo, abandonado, con frío... ¿Alguien me paga un billete para Madrid? Venga va, que están tirados... (Y a ser posible estancia en hotel de 4-5 estrellas con chatis de por medio)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ¿Alguien me paga un billete para Madrid?


¡Sí, hombre! Para que llegues y nos digas.. 'Get a card, any card... Watch!'  :evil:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Por supuesto que lo haría. ¿Hace falta decir más para hacer magia? ¿En serio?   :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## Solitude

La verdad es que es una alegría observar lo bien que lo pasasteis. Me alegra ver como la magia (en este caso) refuerza las amistades. Enhorabuena ruso porque has entrado por la puerta grande en esto de la magia. Seguro que muchos de nosotros no lo hubiesemos hecho tan bien. De todas formas tengo la impresión que tus compañeros fueron bastante majos a la hora de animarte ¿Me equivoco? Eso siempre se agradece a la hora de soltarse. Aunque no sé si fue eso o las cervezas que te soplaste.  :D

----------


## zarkov

Un poco de todo.
De todos modos aunque aparezcan cerveza a mi lado no son mías, son de O'Malley, el mago esponja.

----------


## Solitude

Nada, nada... el cuerpo del delito te lo han endiñado....

----------


## BusyMan

oye Zarkov, qué tal se lo pasó Ángela?

¿Le presionamos demasiado Miguel y yo? Espero que no.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Venga, otra tanda, esta vez con el otro novato: Eidan (sin boli)

(Ahora entiendo a Gandalf cunado dice aquello de 'los pesados que se creen con derecho a hacerse una foto contigo y, encima, tienes que estar de buen humor')

----------


## eidanyoson

Editado por mi mismo.

 Se ve que te leo el pensamiento y vamos a la par....

----------


## zarkov

Ya tengo socia de por vida. Salió encantada de verdad. Además, eso de aprender la carta rota y recompuesta (me lo tiene que enseñar). Estaba en buenas manos   :Wink:  ( de momento, eh)

----------


## zarkov

Fíjate, fíjate. Los dos con perillita. Eso era ya tarde (yo ya no estaba). Abanico descompuesto. Ojos vidriosos...

Tenéis que dar más  detalles de lo que pasó después.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Salió encantada de verdad.


Mientras no salga enamorada, la cosa va bien. Porque no me gustaría que una hija mía se enamorara de algún gandul como los que frecuentan semejante grupo...

----------


## zarkov

Ilusionismo, puro ilusionismo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Marchando más asistentes

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Carlos Vinuesa también actuó.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Mr Poza embobando a Eidan

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Las últimas.....

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Y tengo otra que no me ha sido permitido publicar. Lo siento.

(Ángela, que se que lo lees.... anímate, mujer, que en esa foto estás muy guapa)

----------


## eidanyoson

!! Vaya¡¡ !si en esas parece que me presta atención alguien¡ 

 Bueno una cosa más:
 O´malley, ahí donde le teneis, es más serio al natural que en el foro, aunque sus gracias son las mismas, eso sí.
 Supongo que es la parte irlandesa que hace que le cueste mucho estirar los labios en una sonrisa.
 Es un gran cuentista, en el sentido más bonito de esa palabra; cuenta historias para cada juego que hace (me hizo unos cuantos) y eso hace que ganen muchisisisisisimo. Utiliza muchas cositas tipo pañuelos llenos de cartas dibujadas, pajaritos negros (Edgar) incluso arañas exóticas.
 Me sentí un niño entre sus palabras y sus manos (claro que yo ya soy bastante niño) y me encantó. Aunque como mago le pasa que de vez en cuando los nervios le traicionan (como a todos).
 Zarkov, es mucho mejor de lo que él mismo dice. Gana con su presencia, el ser grande y el pelo canoso le confieren un aire mucho más mágico aún. Tiene un algo llamado "saber estar" que o se tiene o no se tiene. Y tiene un hija que mejor no digo nada que si no en la próxima me descoyunta (a ver si vuelve ).
 Y no voy a comentar a todo el mundo por si no hace gracia. Solo a los mayores y que tienen más que perder  8-)

----------


## zarkov

> Zarkov, es mucho mejor de lo que él mismo dice. Gana con su presencia, el ser grande y el pelo canoso le confieren un aire mucho más mágico aún. Tiene un algo llamado "saber estar" que o se tiene o no se tiene. Y tiene un hija que mejor no digo nada que si no en la próxima me descoyunta (a ver si vuelve )...
> 
> ...Solo a los mayores y que tienen más que perder  8-)


Me voy a poner ñoño y sensiblero.  :(  :(  :(  :( 

Hacia mucho tiempo, muuuuuuuuuuucho tiempo, que alguien no hablaba de mí en esos términos.
Lo que pasa es que Eidan sí que es alguien y además especial, muy sensible en el amplio sentido de la palabra. Muy observador y pendiente del vuelo de las moscas, por tanto, aprende deprisa y bien. Un vistazo a mi cara y supo calar en mi corazón. Tenía ganas de conocerte pero el otro día sólo te observé. Consigues la atención de la gente, la consigues, no la fuerzas como yo. Eso es tener media vida ganada.


Y esto se está poniendo de la textura de una masa abizcochada que realizo, vulgo magdalena.

P.D. Sabes lo mejor, que los mayores no sólo no tenemos que perder sino que muy al contrario ganamos siempre. Es una especie de vampirismo hacia la gente joven y con pujanza. Ellos tienen mucha, pueden compartirla.

----------


## Alegna

> oye Zarkov, qué tal se lo pasó Ángela?
> 
> ¿Le presionamos demasiado Miguel y yo? Espero que no.


Hola, me lo pase muy bien  :D Y no, tranquilo, no me presionasteis   :Lol: .
Bueno y para la próxima, yo creo que me animare a hacer algún juego  :Smile1:

----------


## eidanyoson

Eso eso, tu anímate. Aparte de los típicos abucheos y tirarte tomates y alguna tarta a la cara, ya viste que no hacemos nada malo  :D

----------


## Marco Antonio

Eidany es puro corazón basta con estar con él aunque sea 5 minutos. 

Un fuerte abrazo a todos.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Bueno y para la próxima, yo creo que me animare a hacer algún juego


¡Te tomo la palabra! Espero que luego me dejes publicar las fotos...   :Wink: 




> Lo que pasa es que Eidan si que es alguien y además especial, muy sensible en el amplio sentido de la palabra. ..... Un vistazo a mi cara y supo calar en mi corazón. Tenía ganas de conocerte pero el otro día sólo te observé.


Zarkov--Eidan

----------


## zarkov

Omaller (perdón, O'Malley), no te pongas celosillo, que ya sabes que para mí eres lo mas importante, pero tienes que darte cuenta que a veces estas cosas pasan.

Una pregunta, ¿conoces juegos que se puedan hacer a tres?

----------


## zarkov

> Iniciado por BusyMan
> 
> oye Zarkov, qué tal se lo pasó Ángela?
> 
> ¿Le presionamos demasiado Miguel y yo? Espero que no.
> 
> 
> Hola, me lo pase muy bien  :D Y no, tranquilo, no me presionasteis  .
> Bueno y para la próxima, yo creo que me animare a hacer algún juego


Que O'Malley no te dice nada, pero debes vigilar los acentos ausentes  :evil:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Calla, Judas! Bastante bien lo ha hecho que ha puesto varios bien. Mucho mejor que otros que ya tienen pelos en las piernas. No creo que vaya a tener mucho que corregir a nuestra Alegna Zarkova (Suena bien y todo  :Lol:  )

Por cierto, sí tengo experiencia con juegos a tres... pero ni Eidan ni tú podríais participar.... Digamos que prefiero las sotas a los ases de bastos.

----------


## eidanyoson

¡SOTERO!

( ha salido sólo, qué le vamos a hacer).

 Por cierto, a ver si a la próxima te animas Marco  :D

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

No, ¡CASAO!   :Lol:

----------


## Solitude

Si no causo molestía a nadie   :Oops:   quizás me anime a ir la próxima vez con otro amigo al que le gusta mucho la magia aunque no la practique (Por tiempo).  Es mucho más majo, alto, guapo que yo (Tampoco es tan difícil) y además está soltero. Así que invitar a muchas chicas   :Lol:  (Es que le estoy buscando novia)

----------


## ignoto

Si invitáis a muchas chicas quizás sea prudente no avisar a omaller.


EDITADO...para fastidiar a omaller.

----------


## Solitude

> Si invitáis a muchas chicas quizás sea prudene no avisar a omaller.


¡Que mala lecheee...!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Solitude: La próxima vez que preguntes si nos causas molestias te corro a 'chisterazos'  :evil: 

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Por supuesto que seréis bienvenidos.




> Si invitáis a muchas chicas quizás sea *prudene* no avisar a omaller.


Lo único *imprudene* es dejarte a ti un teclado....  :Lol:

----------


## BusyMan

Aviso... el viernes pasado nos lo pasamos muy bien, nos reimos mucho, hicimos magia y cuando se empezó a ir la gente terminamos de emborracharnos, tocamos el culo a las camareras y Carlos empezó a desnudarse subido a una mesa... sí, vale... muy divertido.

Pero.
Y digo pero queriendo decir exactamente eso... este viernes empezamos ya en serio la nueva temporada.

¿Qué significa eso? que se propondrá un tema y cada 15 días se pondrá en común toda la información que se haya sacado de ese objetivo.

Este viernes, además de proponer tema para la próxima reunión se analizarán a fondo los entresijos de algunos juegos y como maquearlos.

Imprescindible ir con vuestro ejemplar de la Vía Mágica de Tamariz y la magia pensada de Riobóo.

Quién no los tenga se tendrá que sentar en el mismo pupitre que otro compañero.


A las 7 en la casa de la juventud de Tres Cantos y con las orejas limpias.

Aquí se va a sudar sangre.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Os creíais que todo el monte era 'orgasmo' ¿eh? 

Bien, como véis no sólo Guinness vive el mago. Se pretende que las reuniones comiencen a tener un fin estructurado y no se reduzcan al desparrame del pasado vierens, típico de una reunión de inicio o fin de curso.

Obviamente todo el que se anime a venir a 'currarse' la magia será más que bienvenido.

Busy, no tengo ni la Vía Mágica, ni la Magia Pensada, pero me estoy repasando estructuradamente (con toma de notas incluida) la GEC y el Canuto a la par. Prometo que para el próximo viernes sabré diferenciar una baraja de un paquete de gominolas.

----------


## Solitude

Gracias omaller... 

Una de las ilusiones que tenía es conocerte a tí. A ver si saco tiempo para hacerte un cd con música qiue a mi me gusta mucho y te la paso a ver que te parece.

Busy, yo no tengo la Vía Mágica, pero aceptaré lo que me digáis. No creo que este viernes pueda, pero espero que sea pronto.

Un saludo.........

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ...Una de las ilusiones que tenía es conocerte a tí. ....


¡Leñe! Qué vida más triste has debido llevar....   :Wink:   ¡Anda que no hay cosas mejores!!!! ('Cienes y cienes')


 :Lol:

----------


## Solitude

> ¡Anda que no hay cosas mejores!!!!


Sí, conocerme tú a mi. 

En serio, hay gente en este foro que me cae muy bien, y tu eres uno de ellos.

Si os parece, el día que vaya me llevo la videocámara para grabar. Después hacemos lo que tengamos que hacer para que todos tengamos nuestra copia.

----------


## zarkov

Lo que pasa es que ya has visto cómo está el tema. Hay que ir con los libros de texto, con un cuaderno (¿valen los de anillas?) y a currar.

Aterrizando de golpe en tierra   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ignoto

No, Hans, anoche estuve comprobando las tiras de 1934 y dónde aterrizastes fué en Mongo.
Eso si, después de piñarte contra una montaña y tras un uppercut de Flash (gracias al cual te libras del leñazo que te iba a arrear Dale con una llave ajustable).

----------


## Solitude

Aquí se lleva lo que se tenga que llevar.  8-)

----------


## zarkov

Jo Ignoto, pensaba que ya no me hablabas.

Muy cierto, aterrizaje en Mongo y con lío. Ya verás como se enteren aquí que estoy loco... Adiós reputación.

¿Qué es eso de revisar las tiras? ¿Tienes biblioteca de eso?

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues yo si puedo por supuesto que iré también, aunque me pasa lo que a omaller,estooo perdón, quise decir O´malley  8-) y no tengo esos libros.  Por cierto Bussy, te faltó el pequeño examen que dijiste que ibas a hacer.
 Otra pregunta
 ¿se puede quedar antes y terminar antes?

 (Solitude, majo, a ver si es verdad que te pasas, porque yo tengo muchas ganas de conocerte personalmente también.  :Wink:  )

----------


## Felipe

¿Alguna pista para llegar a la casa de la juventud de Tres Cantos?

----------


## Solitude

Sí, a ver si nos pasamos  :roll: .y por fin nos conocemos en persona. Gracias amigo eidanyoson, ya sabes que para mí sí eres alguien. :P

----------


## eidanyoson

¿sinceramente?. No  :( 

  yo creo que en el fondo buscan que no vayamos Felipe, cada vez lo complican un poco más. Dentro de nada empezarán a hablar entre ellos solo en ruso o en gaélico.

 (¿te vas a venir Felipe? di que sí, di que sí  :D )

----------


## venator

Me vais a amargar la vida, vosotros montándola a 30 minutos de mi casa y yo sin enterarme. Si ya decía yo que esa noche llegaba hasta Villalba un olorcillo a ceveza extraño, la próxima vez lo que hago es seguir el olor a Guiness hasta Tres Cantos   :Lol:  .

En serio, la próxima me apunto sin falta (a ver si la parienta me deja ir, que últimamente me dice que le hago más caso a la dama de corazones que a ella  :roll: ).

----------


## ExTrEm0

> (a ver si la parienta me deja ir, que últimamente me dice que le hago más caso a la dama de corazones que a ella  :roll: ).


Tranquilo, eso nos pasa a todos, y es que la dama de corazones tiene un no se qué y un qué se yo que yo que sé!!!!!    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## zarkov

Lo que tiene la Dama de Corazones es una minifalda y lleva un top que...

----------


## BusyMan

Atención:

Muy probablemente, y cuando digo probablemente quiero decir casi seguro, que significa que puede que sí o puede que no, que viene a ser algo así como que no lo sabemos todavía, o sea, que ya veremos esta noche la quedada se desplace.

Quedaremos para trabajar, como ya sabreis, prontito, a eso de las 7 y sobre las nueve y media a lo mejor nos bajamos a mi casa (Moratalaz, Madrid).

En mi casa no hay camareras potentes pero sale mucho más barato emborracharse y el ambiente es óptimo para seguir currando.


Si a alguien le parece mal o le trastoca los planes que avise (el derecho al pataleo es constitucional, que se le haga caso o no depende de una tirada de dados).

Teléfono:* 636 91 34 05*

No admitimos ningún ''me da palo ir hasta allí''

A ver si O'maller, Zarkov, Ángela, Eidan, Solitude & friends nos confirmais rápido.

Y a ver si el resto decís si venís o no para poder ir planificando.

Saludos a todos

----------


## BusyMan

> Estuvo Beltrán, aunque estuvo *demasiado* tiempo no nos ejecutó rutina alguna.


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :twisted:

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Puf! me da palo ir hasta no se sabe dónde (porque no lo has puesto "jodío")

 Pero hoy es imposible. Tengo dicho una vez cada 15 días y espero que me dejen.

 Bussy no te cases.

 Ni te embarques.

 Y menos un 29 cualquiera.

----------


## Solitude

> ... hoy es imposible. Tengo dicho una vez cada 15 días y espero que me dejen


¡Me chachis!, ahora que quizás iba yo.  :?: 

En fin, todo depende de mi amigo y de su trabajo. Intentaremos llegar aunque sea un poco tarde. Por cierto, que me llevo la cámara si nadie me dice lo contrario.

----------


## ExTrEm0

Y aunque te digan lo contrario tu llévala que queremos ver a los maestros en acción   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Y si un tipo con chistera te obliga a no grabar, le amenazas con sacar a la luz esas fotos que se hizo sin chistera...

----------


## B3L7R4N

> Iniciado por Magic O'Malley
> 
> Estuvo Beltrán, aunque estuvo *demasiado* tiempo no nos ejecutó rutina alguna.
> 
> 
>     :twisted:


Supongo que querrá decir que NO estuve demasiado tiempo, pero bueno, para la próxima vez algún jueguecillo cae, y asi me estreno ante magos.

----------


## Solitude

Extremo, al final no podido grabar nada. Lo siento.

He echado mucho de menos a O'malley y Eidanyoson. También me hubiera gustado poder conocer y saludar a zarkov. ¡Menuda puntería he tenido! Me habéis fallado los tres a la vez. Pero he tenido el agradable placer de conocer a Miguel Diaz y de conocer un poco mejor a BusyMan. También me ha sido muy agradable el breve trato que he tenido con un par de personas con las que he compartido algún secretillo al principio. Uno de ellos un chiquillo que estaba empezando en esto de la magia. Le dije: "A ver... ¿Porque no me haces un juego?" ¡Que bonito era ver su ilusión! ¡Y que bello hacer sentir a alguien que te interesas por lo que hace. Que no gira el mundo en torno a nosotros y que tampoco se va a detener por nosotros! Te das cuenta que con algunos conectas a la primera nada más conocerlos y con otros hay una muy diferente sintonía por mucho que te esfuerces en disimularlo y que haya buen rollo.

----------


## eidanyoson

A ver si dicen algo para el próximo viernes y esta vez sí nos vemos Solitude. Además estoy por llevarme un diábolo, 3 pelotas de tennis, otra de fútbol, y alguna cuerda para ver todas tus habilidades jejejeje (¿que malo soy eh?)

 Pues lo dicho, que se pongan de acuerdo en donde y la hora, pero que lo digan con un poco más de antelación. (Es que algunos tenemos que discutirlo  8) )

----------


## Solitude

> A ver si dicen algo para el próximo viernes y esta vez sí nos vemos Solitude. Además estoy por llevarme un diábolo, 3 pelotas de tennis, otra de fútbol, y alguna cuerda para ver todas tus habilidades jejejeje (¿que malo soy eh?


Un poco gamberrete sí eres.   :Oops:   Yo sé un pelín de muchas cosas pero practicamente nada de todo (No sé si me entiendes). Además, seguro que yo tengo que sorprenderme mucho más de tí que tu de mí. (Modestillooo :D ) 

Sea como fuere, la cosa principal y más importante es crear ese ambiente mágico que  nos ayude a realizar la magia porque si no, personas como yo, no funcionamos bien. No va con mi carácter el querer demostrar lo habilidoso o listo que pudiera ser. De hecho soy hasta torpe si no me encuentro en un ambiente relajado y con buen ánimo. No hay mejor cosa que ilusionar a otros cuando se está a gusto. Lo primero es sentirse a gusto... después la magia sale sola de tal forma que sorprende incluso al que la está realizando. Una magia que no depende solamente de la habilidad, charla, técnica, bla bla bla, bla bla bla, sino de algo que está relacionado con despertad la percepción de aquellos a quienes le hacemos la magia. Una percepción que hace al mago y al receptor complices de un arte maravilloso en el que el "engañado" está encantado de serlo. Nada tiene que ver con quien se siente tomado el pelo u objeto del lucimiento de otros. La magia no es forzada, es compartida y gozada. El que no entiende esto no sabe lo que es la magia por mucha labia que tenga, se lo crea, o años en la profesión. Y se lo dice alguien bastante ignorante, sin labia, sin una técnica maravillosa, ni años en el aprendizaje, pero que entiende el espíritu de este bello y noble arte que algunos se esfuerzan por maltratar y destrozar con su actitud.

----------


## eidanyoson

"Eso" que has escrito Solitude, tendría que estar en un post-it. Mucha gente debería ver así no sólo  la magia, sino hacerlo extenssivo al resto de la vida.

 Intentaremos que disfrutes de esa manera (sino siempre un par de guinnes ayudan  8-) ).

 En serio, no es lo mismo y yo no entiendo la magia sin diversión, diversión sin ilusión, ni la ilusión si no se comparte.

----------


## esparza

ole tu mensaje Solitude

----------


## BusyMan

Tres Cantos me va a matar.... no vuelvo a beber, no vuelvo a salir, no buelvo a vever no...

Si algún día Poza os dice de quedaros a tomar ''la última'' huid!!!

(Si os lo digo yo quedaos que no vais a dejarme sólo hombre!)

----------


## Mr Poza

Y eso Fernando, que paso :Confused:   Por cierto el camarero que queria ligar es clavado a hernan, el del Bat.

Nos vemos

----------


## zarkov

> Por cierto el camarero que queria ligar...


Eso hay que explicarlo con más detalles.

----------


## BusyMan

Básicamente la quedada del viernes acabó a las 8 de la mañana en casa de las camareras del pub Friends.

¿Estás seguro de querer oir más detalles?

----------


## Dramagic

y por que os vais tan lejos a organizar una quedada?


propongo una quedada para el próximo viernes 6  o sábado 7 pero en madrid, más centradita para todos. ¿os apetece?


PD: no cuentes detalles uqe sabes que a algunos nos da envidia  :Wink:

----------


## eidanyoson

Eso digo yo, yo la propongo aún más cerquita, en Alcalá de Henares (a ver si cuela  :twisted: )

----------


## dreaigon

¿alcala de Henares? jope, podriamos haber quedado, yo hace unos dias estuve en meco

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues debajo de mi avatar pone donde vivo. Meco de donde estoy son 5 km. No llega ni a 10 minutos coger el coche, llegar y aparcar. Si vuelves ya sabes....

----------


## dreaigon

Seguramente para navidad. Si no pasa nada...

----------


## zarkov

> ¿Estás seguro de querer oir más detalles?



No, mejor que no.

¿Cuándo es la próxima?

----------

